# alien encounter



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Alien Encounter

Slowly, powerfully I was drawn up, my muscles burned, my strength gone.
The huge cigar shaped craft idling above, relentlessly guiding me up out
of my atmosphere where the needed oxygen did not exist, where the light
was so bright, my eyes blurred...I surrendered the fight, yet I still
lived. I was examined for flaws, I was weighed and measured, I was
held up and admired like a simple trophy, naked and alone, I just
wanted to go home, to be free and at ease. The cold examination table,
wet and slick, stopping me from locomotion, was surrounded by massive
beings with thunderous voices. They didn't really hurt me and in a
strange sort of way almost seemed to care, but still, I was ripped from
my home, poked and prodded, photographed and humbled... and then, as
quickly as I was snatched, I was returned, back to my environment
...down I went, free and alive, the cool clean water refreshing my gills, my fins and scales...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I've always liked your writing when I've seen it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My kids always look at me like I'm a space alien every time I try to tell them something. Maybe they are right. -Ov-


----------

